# KG 381i Price



## jenlee (Jun 29, 2005)

It's time to upgrade my 1999 KG 251 and I am looking at either a 481 or 381. I found a new 2003 381i for $1,000 at my LBS. Is this a good price? Should I spend more money and get the 481? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't know about the price, but the only difference in the 481 and 381 was an improvement to the fork and the finish is way better. Whatever frame you decide on, make sure it has a HSC4 fork or higher. I think they really took the LOOK forks to a new level starting with those forks. Keep an eye on eBay as you can usually get LOOK frames at great prices there. I saw a ton of new KX lights last week.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

What are the differences between the KX Lights and the more traditional looking models?


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

rcnute said:


> What are the differences between the KX Lights and the more traditional looking models?


KX Lights have very large diamond-shaped tubing in the front triangle. Don't be fooled by the oversized tubes, they do not translate to an overly stiff ride. They also don't have the adjustable dropouts of the 481SL. The "light" in the name is a bit misleading, as this is not a light frameset. Many Look models aren't particularly light.

I own a KX Light and have found it to ride very nicely. The current Ebay prices are a very good value. Keep in mind that this model is no longer available in the US and resale value will suffer as a result.


----------



## ManBehindTheCurtain (Apr 28, 2002)

I bought a 2003 381i frame last winter and am currently riding it. Very nice bike. Based on the research I did at the time I would say that in 2003 the 381i had a MSRP of $2400 based on dealer cost of approximately $1400. I paid $1080.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*the difference...*

The major difference in the 481 is the combination carbon and aluminum head tube lug that is lighter that the all aluminum head tube lug on the 381 and the new HSC5 fork. The finish is NOT any different. LOOK upgraded their finishes to include thinner decals/graphics either in 2003 or earlier.

A 2003 381 should have an HSC4 fork, which is a very good fork, the top of th eline until the HSC5 was introduced.

I got a new 2003 381 last spring and paid $1295, with no shipping or sales tax. It's a good frame, well worth the money.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

When looking at 381 frams, be aware that the matte black frame with gloss black letters was notorious for a poor finish. I had one that had to be warrantied and there are many other horror stories similar to mine. The basically made a gloss frame, masked off the lettering, then sprayed it with a Matte coat. They then pull off the masking and the lettering was in gloss. Problem was the extra matte coat would flake off and peel badly around the lettering. I had the two look logo's actually connected from pieces of clear coat coming off.


----------

